# Galatioto è sbarcato a Milano: presto l'incontro con Fininvest.



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.

Campopiano: blitz di Galatioto, che è arrivato a Milano dopo il si di Berlusconi. Il manager italo americano è sbarcato in Italia alle prime luci dell'alba, presentandosi di buon'ora presso gli uffici Fininvest. Il suo obiettivo è chiudere prima del 15 luglio con la firma del preliminare che probabilmente porterà importanti novità in quanto si dovrebbero conoscere i nomi degli investitori: Robin Li, Evergrande e Moutai sono più di tre semplici indiscrezioni...

Montanari su Twitter: "Dalla vendita del Milan a MoutaiGlobal & Co, Fininvest otterrà una plusvalenza consolidata di quasi 500 milioni. Il 100% del milan è valutato 750 mln (compresi i debiti totali di 220 mln). Il club quindi vale 530 mln. Per l' 80% i cinesi spenderanno 424 mln. La firma del preliminare per la vendita del Milan ai cinesi è prevista il 12. Galliani resterà come consulente strategico. L'AD sarà Gancikoff. Nomi soci cinesi oltre a MoutaiGlobal che compreranno il Milan saranno ufficializzati solo al momento della firma del closing, prevista per settembre."


----------



## milan1899 (6 Luglio 2016)

Oggi solo notizie meravigliose...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Galliani. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.


Quindi firmerà galatioto?


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2016)

Non mi sembra vero.

Ma poi sapete che il forum diventera piu triste quando non ci saranno piu i topic su come e incompetente Galliani, su quanto e pazzo Berlusconi... non ci saranno piu le gif con Galliani "it's happening", Berlusconi che si tocca, Berlusconi "attaaaacccaaaaarrrrreeee"...

Si parlera solo dei nuovi acquisti Neymar, Aguero...


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Theochedeo (6 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra vero.
> 
> Ma poi sapete che il forum diventera piu triste quando non ci saranno piu i topic su come e incompetente Galliani, su quanto e pazzo Berlusconi... non ci saranno piu le gif con Galliani "it's happening", Berlusconi che si tocca, Berlusconi "attaaaacccaaaaarrrrreeee"...
> 
> Si parlera solo dei nuovi acquisti Neymar, Aguero...



Speriamo tra qualche anno di poter fare grasse risate pensando a tutti questi episodi tragicomici!!


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi, ragazzi, ho la pelle d' oca!!!

Ma ci rendiamo conto?????????????????????????????

MA CI RENDIAMO CONTO??????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ci accostano i migliori giocatori, facciamo blitz, arrivano cascate di soldi, DOPO ANNI DI SOFFERENZA, ne stiamo uscendo *AL MEGLIO COME SEMPRE.*


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quindi firmerà galatioto?



Non vorrei dire un eresia ma penso che firmerà l'AD del fondo che ci acquista (o quello della società veicolo)..


----------



## Theochedeo (6 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ragazzi, ho la pelle d' oca!!!
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto?????????????????????????????
> 
> ...



CALMA!!! Non voliamo troppo vicino al sole!


----------



## Black (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.



ma quindi si anticipa la firma del preliminare?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> CALMA!!! Non voliamo troppo vicino al sole!



Ma che calma e calma... TIETTILA la calma!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.



i casi sono 2 se Sal si muove è perchè viene qui a Chiudere o a sistemare le ultime cose prima della chiusura . Sicuramente non è venuto qui per mangiare con il Gastronauta .


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che calma e calma... TIETTILA la calma!!!



Eccitiamoci tutti insieme


----------



## ps18ps (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.



bhe la firma doveva essere domani no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra vero.
> 
> Ma poi sapete che il forum diventera piu triste quando non ci saranno piu i topic su come e incompetente Galliani, su quanto e pazzo Berlusconi... non ci saranno piu le gif con Galliani "it's happening", Berlusconi che si tocca, Berlusconi "attaaaacccaaaaarrrrreeee"...
> 
> Si parlera solo dei nuovi acquisti Neymar, Aguero...



Eh si quando torneremo a giocarci uno scudetto e un quarto di champions mi mancheranno proprio tutti quegli episodi tragicomici 

Ve lo dico, ho già pronto l'abbonamento a Premium se scatta la cessione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> i casi sono 2 se Sal si muove è perchè viene qui a Chiudere o a sistemare le ultime cose prima della chiusura . Sicuramente non è venuto qui per mangiare con il Gastronauta .



E' venuto per un solo motivo: chiudere e portarsi dietro il contratto  

_"Quando Zio Sal tornerà, sarà per le firme..."_


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Luglio 2016)

Ci siamo!


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.



Sto x avere un mandamento

Galatioto non esiste cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' venuto per un solo motivo: chiudere e portarsi dietro il contratto
> 
> _"Quando Zio Sal tornerà, sarà per le firme..."_



esatto , un personaggio di quel calibro non viene qui per nulla ... sistemerà le ultime cose poi firmeranno .


----------



## anakyn101 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' venuto per un solo motivo: chiudere e portarsi dietro il contratto
> 
> _"Quando Zio Sal tornerà, sarà per le firme..."_



It's happening!!!


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> esatto , un personaggio di quel calibro non viene qui per nulla ... sistemerà le ultime cose poi firmeranno .



Oggi é il 6.... domani il 7... coincidenze?  Cmq credo che si farà entro lunedì come ha detto il.buon Pasquale


----------



## Coripra (6 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sto x avere un mandamento
> 
> Galatioto non esiste cit.



Dove ti mandano???


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Meglio di un'accelerazione di kaka....
meglio di un lancio illuminante di pirlo....
meglio di una bomba di sheva!!!!
e andiamooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre96 (6 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Dove ti mandano???



Al manicomio, pure a me


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Dove ti mandano???



Dannato correttore


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Al manicomio, pure a me



A me solitamente mi mandano in posti che non posso pronunciare in questa sede, ma usate l'immaginazione


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.



Caro Re te lo avevo predetto che sarebbe stata una settimana di grandi novità !!!
Due ore dopo il mio primo messaggio silvio ci ha deliziato con le sue parole al miele!!!!!
Scherzi a parte, a te devo come minimo una cena per le preziosi informazioni che ci hai fornito e per le flebo di... ottimismo!!!
Se avessi dovuto seguire la trattativa dai giornali anzichè dalle tv sarei stato al limite del depresso.


----------



## Coripra (6 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Caro Re te lo avevo predetto che sarebbe stata una settimana di grandi novità !!!
> Due ore dopo il mio primo messaggio silvio ci ha deliziato con le sue parole al miele!!!!!
> Scherzi a parte, a te devo come minimo una cena per le preziosi informazioni che ci hai fornito e per le flebo di... ottimismo!!!
> Se avessi dovuto seguire la trattativa dai giornali anzichè dalle tv sarei stato al limite del depresso.



vero, vero, sottoscrivo: un monumento a [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] per avere sostenuto il nostro morale anche nei momenti più bui!!


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> vero, vero, sottoscrivo: un monumento a [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] per avere sostenuto il nostro morale anche nei momenti più bui!!



Concordo, ha fatto un lavoro assolutamente egregio tenendosi sempre informati passo passo sulla trattativa 
Complimenti [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> vero, vero, sottoscrivo: un monumento a [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] per avere sostenuto il nostro morale anche nei momenti più bui!!


E anche a [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Caro Re te lo avevo predetto che sarebbe stata una settimana di grandi novità !!!
> Due ore dopo il mio primo messaggio silvio ci ha deliziato con le sue parole al miele!!!!!
> Scherzi a parte, a te devo come minimo una cena per le preziosi informazioni che ci hai fornito e per le flebo di... ottimismo!!!
> Se avessi dovuto seguire la trattativa dai giornali anzichè dalle tv sarei stato al limite del depresso.





Coripra ha scritto:


> vero, vero, sottoscrivo: un monumento a [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] per avere sostenuto il nostro morale anche nei momenti più bui!!





wfiesso ha scritto:


> Concordo, ha fatto un lavoro assolutamente egregio tenendosi sempre informati passo passo sulla trattativa
> Complimenti [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]



Grazie ragazzi, un abbraccio! Forza Milan


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> CALMA!!! Non voliamo troppo vicino al sole!



Bravo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

Filtra pessimismo sempre più cauto..


----------



## danykz (6 Luglio 2016)

Lo dicevo da mesi che era fatta!!!! Ci siamo!!! Lo zio Sal è sbarcatooooo! E il contratto con sè ha portaaaatoooo, la firma apporrà sul contraaaaattoooo e brinderemo per un nuovo grande Milaaaaaan , ci siamo , ci siamo, ci siaaaamoooo, vinciamo vinciamo vinciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamooooooooooooo!(chi la immagina come una canzone ha ragione perchè è il nuovo inno della liberazione)


----------



## Giangy (6 Luglio 2016)

Inizio veramente a sognare, ci siamo quasi finalmente! Però aspetto l'ufficialità di Fininvest, prima di brindare una liberazione da un incubo che avrà finalmente fine!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: blitz di Galatioto, che è arrivato a Milano dopo il si di Berlusconi. Il manager italo americano è sbarcato in Italia alle prime luci dell'alba, presentandosi di buon'ora presso gli uffici Fininvest. Il suo obiettivo è chiudere prima del 15 luglio con la firma del preliminare che probabilmente porterà importanti novità in quanto si dovrebbero conoscere i nomi degli investitori: Robin Li, Evergrande e Moutai sono più di tre semplici indiscrezioni...*


----------



## danykz (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: blitz di Galatioto, che è arrivato a Milano dopo il si di Berlusconi. Il manager italo americano è sbarcato in Italia alle prime luci dell'alba, presentandosi di buon'ora presso gli uffici Fininvest. Il suo obiettivo è chiudere prima del 15 luglio con la firma del preliminare che probabilmente porterà importanti novità in quanto si dovrebbero conoscere i nomi degli investitori: Robin Li, Evergrande e Moutai sono più di tre semplici indiscrezioni...*



Nulla di nuovo praticamente! Poi ha pure detto che i 100 milioni arriveranno dopo il closing!! Solo che quasi tutti gli altri giornalisti dicono verranno concordati subito


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Nulla di nuovo praticamente! Poi ha pure detto che i 100 milioni arriveranno dopo il closing!! Solo che quasi tutti gli altri giornalisti dicono verranno concordati subito



LOL.

Questi secondo te, investono 1 miliardo di Euro, 400 milioni in 2 anni, e per non anticipare di un mese 100 milioni perdono i 70/80 milioni della Champions 2017/2018?

Edddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....


----------



## VonVittel (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: blitz di Galatioto, che è arrivato a Milano dopo il si di Berlusconi. Il manager italo americano è sbarcato in Italia alle prime luci dell'alba, presentandosi di buon'ora presso gli uffici Fininvest. Il suo obiettivo è chiudere prima del 15 luglio con la firma del preliminare che probabilmente porterà importanti novità in quanto si dovrebbero conoscere i nomi degli investitori: Robin Li, Evergrande e Moutai sono più di tre semplici indiscrezioni...*



Fantastico! Ormai si attende solo l'ufficialità.
Un plauso a Re per la professionalità e l'ottimismo che hai sempre mostrato per questa trattativa!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Faccio presente che Campopiano ha anche parlato di un " Dettagliatissimo piano tecnico portato da Montella a Gangikoff " . 

le famose #cartelletterosse di Beppe Fetish


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> LOL.
> 
> Questi secondo te, investono 1 miliardo di Euro, 400 milioni in 2 anni, e per non anticipare di un mese 100 milioni perdono i 70/80 milioni della Champions 2017/2018?
> 
> Edddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....



io non sono convinto che questa squadra di oggi con 100 milioni la porti subito in champions ..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io non sono convinto che questa squadra di oggi con 100 milioni la porti subito in champions ..



Magari non si va subito in Champions , ma vuoi mettere con il non avere l'ansia di perdere ogni santa domenica contro il Pescara di turno? Che sensazione meravigliosa sedersi sul divano e pensare a questi oggi gli apriamo il sedere.

Tornare a pensare che le squadre vengono a San Siro impaurite con il rischio di prendere imbarcate. Ahhhh quanto mi manca.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.



Uniamoci in preghiera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Magari non si va subito in Champions , ma vuoi mettere con il non avere l'ansia di perdere ogni santa domenica contro il Pescara di turno? Che sensazione meravigliosa sedersi sul divano e pensare a questi oggi gli apriamo il sedere.
> 
> Tornare a pensare che le squadre vengono a San Siro impaurite con il rischio di prendere imbarcate. Ahhhh quanto mi manca.



manca a tutti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: blitz di Galatioto, che è arrivato a Milano dopo il si di Berlusconi. Il manager italo americano è sbarcato in Italia alle prime luci dell'alba, presentandosi di buon'ora presso gli uffici Fininvest. Il suo obiettivo è chiudere prima del 15 luglio con la firma del preliminare che probabilmente porterà importanti novità in quanto si dovrebbero conoscere i nomi degli investitori: Robin Li, Evergrande e Moutai sono più di tre semplici indiscrezioni...*





VonVittel ha scritto:


> Fantastico! Ormai si attende solo l'ufficialità.
> Un plauso a Re per la professionalità e l'ottimismo che hai sempre mostrato per questa trattativa!



Grazie, se ho potuto alleviare l'attesa a qualcuno ne sono felice  l'ho fatto con il supporto della fede e soprattutto dei fatti... by Campopiano su tutti che prossimamente farà un bellissimo regalo al nostro forum


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2016)

Domani 100 cinesine vestite da conigliette al raduno? e mega festa con firma, caviale champagne?
Special guest Ronaldo e Messi


----------



## pazzomania (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io non sono convinto che questa squadra di oggi con 100 milioni la porti subito in champions ..



Io non ho dubbio alcuno...


----------



## Serginho (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io non sono convinto che questa squadra di oggi con 100 milioni la porti subito in champions ..



Ma hai visto chi partecipa alla serie A?


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2016)

Dai ragazzi


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: blitz di Galatioto, che è arrivato a Milano dopo il si di Berlusconi. Il manager italo americano è sbarcato in Italia alle prime luci dell'alba, presentandosi di buon'ora presso gli uffici Fininvest. Il suo obiettivo è chiudere prima del 15 luglio con la firma del preliminare che probabilmente porterà importanti novità in quanto si dovrebbero conoscere i nomi degli investitori: Robin Li, Evergrande e Moutai sono più di tre semplici indiscrezioni...*



I cinesi non esistono 

Galatioto e' un fantoccio cit

Ahahahahaha


----------



## Andre96 (6 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> I cinesi non esistono
> 
> Galatioto e' un fantoccio cit
> 
> Ahahahahaha



Chissà quanto l'avrà pagato il Berlusca al povero Galatioto per perdere la sua credibilità.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io non sono convinto che questa squadra di oggi con 100 milioni la porti subito in champions ..


Di solito concordo sempre con quello che dici.
Però guardando le squadre della Serie A, a parte la Juventus, le altre sono piuttosto raggiungibili con 100 milioni SE SPESI BENE (caps lock volontario). Non mi sembra che il Napoli o la Roma siano così fuori dalla nostra portata, certo tutto dipenderà dal mercato che faremo quest'estate.


----------



## mabadi (6 Luglio 2016)

Galatioto .. carpe diem... prima che ci ripensi


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Fallo firmare Saaaalll, Fallo firmareeeeeee


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Di solito concordo sempre con quello che dici.
> Però guardando le squadre della Serie A, a parte la Juventus, le altre sono piuttosto raggiungibili con 100 milioni SE SPESI BENE (caps lock volontario). Non mi sembra che il Napoli o la Roma siano così fuori dalla nostra portata, certo tutto dipenderà dal mercato che faremo quest'estate.



Esatto , il punto di domanda è se verranno spesi bene perchè diciamocelo .. se il mercato verrà fatto da Montella con 100 milioni ci compri fior di giocatori UTILI alla causa .. se invece verranno spesi per le solite mazzette e polvere sotto al tappeto.. beh , verranno buttati .


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , il punto di domanda è se verranno spesi bene perchè diciamocelo .. se il mercato verrà fatto da Montella con 100 milioni ci compri fior di giocatori UTILI alla causa .. se invece verranno spesi per le solite mazzette e polvere sotto al tappeto.. beh , verranno buttati .


Non credo, non penso e non spero che gancikoff e i cinesi gli permettano ancora gli affari sporchi a Galliani.. Per esempio credo che di pavocoso non se ne parlerà più


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.
> 
> Campopiano: blitz di Galatioto, che è arrivato a Milano dopo il si di Berlusconi. Il manager italo americano è sbarcato in Italia alle prime luci dell'alba, presentandosi di buon'ora presso gli uffici Fininvest. Il suo obiettivo è chiudere prima del 15 luglio con la firma del preliminare che probabilmente porterà importanti novità in quanto si dovrebbero conoscere i nomi degli investitori: Robin Li, Evergrande e Moutai sono più di tre semplici indiscrezioni...



Bene, benissimo.

Forza.

Liberateci dal male.


----------



## beleno (6 Luglio 2016)

Ieri non ho potuto seguire molto perché ero fuori per lavoro. Sono sempre stato moderatamente ottimista su questa trattativa, tra ieri e oggi sono successe molte cose positive, speriamo che Sal arrivi per chiudere questo benedetto preliminare, in modo da iniziare la stagione (sin dal raduno) con molte certezze in più. Probabilmente poi ha ragione Campopiano, e i botti arriveranno dopo il closing, però ad oggi avere una società seria dietro e qualche soldo per iniziare la campagna acquisti è già tanto, rispetto agli anni precedenti.


----------



## Black (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie, se ho potuto alleviare l'attesa a qualcuno ne sono felice  l'ho fatto con il supporto della fede e soprattutto dei fatti... by Campopiano su tutti che prossimamente farà un bellissimo regalo al nostro forum



regalo di Campopiano? sai i nomi della cordata? non mi viene in mente cos'altro potrebbe essere.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

*Montanari su Twitter: "Dalla vendita del Milan a MoutaiGlobal & Co, Fininvest otterrà una plusvalenza consolidata di quasi 500 milioni. Il 100% del milan è valutato 750 mln (compresi i debiti totali di 220 mln). Il club quindi vale 530 mln. Per l' 80% i cinesi spenderanno 424 mln. La firma del preliminare per la vendita del Milan ai cinesi è prevista il 12. Galliani resterà come consulente strategico. L'AD sarà Gancikoff. Nomi soci cinesi oltre a MoutaiGlobal che compreranno il Milan saranno ufficializzati solo al momento della firma del closing, prevista per settembre.*"


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Luglio 2016)

Sempre più ben organizzato questo teatrino.

Galatioto (notoriamente un fantoccio, pagato da berlusconi per far rientrare i fondi neri) è tornato in italia per rendere piu credibile la trattativa (che è già naufragata da mesi) in rappresentanza dei cinesi (che o non esistono o sono i casamonica), mentre Galliani è al lavoro con Gancikoff (Altro noto fantoccio senza palle, schiavo di Galliani che neanche Maiorino, messo li per dare la parvenza di un cambiamento, tutto ovviamente facente parte del teatrino di Berlusconi) su un mercato che andrà avanti a parametri zero e cessi strapagati dal genoa e da raiola.
I soldi della finta trattativa sono chiaramente fondi neri di rientro di berlusconi, e anche nel malaugurato caso la trattativa fosse reale, i cinesi con l'80% sarebbero sottoposti totalmente ai diktat presidenziali e non avrebbero il minimo potere su Galliani, figura a metà tra l'uomo e la divninità, con un potere da far impallidire gli illuminati e la massoneria, in grado di far sparire milan, berlusconi e cinesi in un colpo solo utilizzando tutte le sue conoscenze e i suoi segreti.
Gli ultimi fedelissimi, nel frattempo, sostengono che Berlusconi abbia intavolato la trattativa con la precisa intenzione di non vendere, mentre i più arguti sostengono addirittura che alla fine silvio venderà al redivivo Mr. Bee, altra montatura di berlusconi stesso.

Questo e molto altro, nella prossima stagione de "Il trono del Milan".

Sapete qual'è la cosa drammatica? che le cose scritte sopra sono state dette davvero da alcuni in questi mesi 

FORZA MILAN! Dai che siamo vicini alla liberazione! 

[MENTION=2604]Trumpusconi[/MENTION] adesso basta con questi post. BASTA. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## de sica (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: "Dalla vendita del Milan a MoutaiGlobal & Co, Fininvest otterrà una plusvalenza consolidata di quasi 500 milioni. Il 100% del milan è valutato 750 mln (compresi i debiti totali di 220 mln). Il club quindi vale 530 mln. Per l' 80% i cinesi spenderanno 424 mln. La firma del preliminare per la vendita del Milan ai cinesi è prevista il 12. Galliani resterà come consulente strategico. L'AD sarà Gancikoff. Nomi soci cinesi oltre a MoutaiGlobal che compreranno il Milan saranno ufficializzati solo al momento della firma del closing, prevista per settembre.*"


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: "Dalla vendita del Milan a MoutaiGlobal & Co, Fininvest otterrà una plusvalenza consolidata di quasi 500 milioni. Il 100% del milan è valutato 750 mln (compresi i debiti totali di 220 mln). Il club quindi vale 530 mln. Per l' 80% i cinesi spenderanno 424 mln. La firma del preliminare per la vendita del Milan ai cinesi è prevista il 12. Galliani resterà come consulente strategico. L'AD sarà Gancikoff. Nomi soci cinesi oltre a MoutaiGlobal che compreranno il Milan saranno ufficializzati solo al momento della firma del closing, prevista per settembre.*"



.


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.
> 
> Campopiano: blitz di Galatioto, che è arrivato a Milano dopo il si di Berlusconi. Il manager italo americano è sbarcato in Italia alle prime luci dell'alba, presentandosi di buon'ora presso gli uffici Fininvest. Il suo obiettivo è chiudere prima del 15 luglio con la firma del preliminare che probabilmente porterà importanti novità in quanto si dovrebbero conoscere i nomi degli investitori: Robin Li, Evergrande e Moutai sono più di tre semplici indiscrezioni...


Se ci sono davvero quei tre soggetti, la indiscrezione del Corsera su consorziati di basso profilo evapora come neve al sole di oggi. Ahi, Ravelli...


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: "Dalla vendita del Milan a MoutaiGlobal & Co, Fininvest otterrà una plusvalenza consolidata di quasi 500 milioni. Il 100% del milan è valutato 750 mln (compresi i debiti totali di 220 mln). Il club quindi vale 530 mln. Per l' 80% i cinesi spenderanno 424 mln. La firma del preliminare per la vendita del Milan ai cinesi è prevista il 12. Galliani resterà come consulente strategico. L'AD sarà Gancikoff. Nomi soci cinesi oltre a MoutaiGlobal che compreranno il Milan saranno ufficializzati solo al momento della firma del closing, prevista per settembre.*"


----------



## Casnop (6 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sempre più ben organizzato questo teatrino.
> 
> Galatioto (notoriamente un fantoccio, pagato da berlusconi per far rientrare i fondi neri) è tornato in italia per rendere piu credibile la trattativa (che è già naufragata da mesi) in rappresentanza dei cinesi (che o non esistono o sono i casamonica), mentre Galliani è al lavoro con Gancikoff (Altro noto fantoccio senza palle, schiavo di Galliani che neanche Maiorino, messo li per dare la parvenza di un cambiamento, tutto ovviamente facente parte del teatrino di Berlusconi) su un mercato che andrà avanti a parametri zero e cessi strapagati dal genoa e da raiola.
> I soldi della finta trattativa sono chiaramente fondi neri di rientro di berlusconi, e anche nel malaugurato caso la trattativa fosse reale, i cinesi con l'80% sarebbero sottoposti totalmente ai diktat presidenziali e non avrebbero il minimo potere su Galliani, figura a metà tra l'uomo e la divninità, con un potere da far impallidire gli illuminati e la massoneria, in grado di far sparire milan, berlusconi e cinesi in un colpo solo utilizzando tutte le sue conoscenze e i suoi segreti.
> ...


----------



## TheZio (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie, se ho potuto alleviare l'attesa a qualcuno ne sono felice  l'ho fatto con il supporto della fede e soprattutto dei fatti... by Campopiano su tutti che prossimamente farà un bellissimo regalo al nostro forum



Si ma, se tutto va come deve andare, fatelo iscrivere al forum così lo lodiamo come giustamente gli spetta!
Dai su che non mi va di iscrivermi a Twitter


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: "Dalla vendita del Milan a MoutaiGlobal & Co, Fininvest otterrà una plusvalenza consolidata di quasi 500 milioni. Il 100% del milan è valutato 750 mln (compresi i debiti totali di 220 mln). Il club quindi vale 530 mln. Per l' 80% i cinesi spenderanno 424 mln. La firma del preliminare per la vendita del Milan ai cinesi è prevista il 12. Galliani resterà come consulente strategico. L'AD sarà Gancikoff. Nomi soci cinesi oltre a MoutaiGlobal che compreranno il Milan saranno ufficializzati solo al momento della firma del closing, prevista per settembre.*"


.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Campopiano: il momento tanto atteso è arrivato. Galatioto è tornato a Milano e presto incontrerà Fininvest e Gancikoff. Dunque la firma del preliminare sembra essere sempre più vicina.
> 
> Campopiano: blitz di Galatioto, che è arrivato a Milano dopo il si di Berlusconi. Il manager italo americano è sbarcato in Italia alle prime luci dell'alba, presentandosi di buon'ora presso gli uffici Fininvest. Il suo obiettivo è chiudere prima del 15 luglio con la firma del preliminare che probabilmente porterà importanti novità in quanto si dovrebbero conoscere i nomi degli investitori: Robin Li, Evergrande e Moutai sono più di tre semplici indiscrezioni...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: "Dalla vendita del Milan a MoutaiGlobal & Co, Fininvest otterrà una plusvalenza consolidata di quasi 500 milioni. Il 100% del milan è valutato 750 mln (compresi i debiti totali di 220 mln). Il club quindi vale 530 mln. Per l' 80% i cinesi spenderanno 424 mln. La firma del preliminare per la vendita del Milan ai cinesi è prevista il 12. Galliani resterà come consulente strategico. L'AD sarà Gancikoff. Nomi soci cinesi oltre a MoutaiGlobal che compreranno il Milan saranno ufficializzati solo al momento della firma del closing, prevista per settembre.*"


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


>



Secondo me ha ragione Montanari..


----------



## Coripra (6 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sempre più ben organizzato questo teatrino.
> 
> Galatioto (notoriamente un fantoccio, pagato da berlusconi per far rientrare i fondi neri) è tornato in italia per rendere piu credibile la trattativa (che è già naufragata da mesi) in rappresentanza dei cinesi (che o non esistono o sono i casamonica), mentre Galliani è al lavoro con Gancikoff (Altro noto fantoccio senza palle, schiavo di Galliani che neanche Maiorino, messo li per dare la parvenza di un cambiamento, tutto ovviamente facente parte del teatrino di Berlusconi) su un mercato che andrà avanti a parametri zero e cessi strapagati dal genoa e da raiola.
> I soldi della finta trattativa sono chiaramente fondi neri di rientro di berlusconi, e anche nel malaugurato caso la trattativa fosse reale, i cinesi con l'80% sarebbero sottoposti totalmente ai diktat presidenziali e non avrebbero il minimo potere su Galliani, figura a metà tra l'uomo e la divninità, con un potere da far impallidire gli illuminati e la massoneria, in grado di far sparire milan, berlusconi e cinesi in un colpo solo utilizzando tutte le sue conoscenze e i suoi segreti.
> ...



E secondo me alcuni sono pronti ancora adesso a ribadirle


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Luglio 2016)

E dai forzaaaaaa con queste firmeeee


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sempre più ben organizzato questo teatrino.
> 
> Galatioto (notoriamente un fantoccio, pagato da berlusconi per far rientrare i fondi neri) è tornato in italia per rendere piu credibile la trattativa (che è già naufragata da mesi) in rappresentanza dei cinesi (che o non esistono o sono i casamonica), mentre Galliani è al lavoro con Gancikoff (Altro noto fantoccio senza palle, schiavo di Galliani che neanche Maiorino, messo li per dare la parvenza di un cambiamento, tutto ovviamente facente parte del teatrino di Berlusconi) su un mercato che andrà avanti a parametri zero e cessi strapagati dal genoa e da raiola.
> I soldi della finta trattativa sono chiaramente fondi neri di rientro di berlusconi, e anche nel malaugurato caso la trattativa fosse reale, i cinesi con l'80% sarebbero sottoposti totalmente ai diktat presidenziali e non avrebbero il minimo potere su Galliani, figura a metà tra l'uomo e la divninità, con un potere da far impallidire gli illuminati e la massoneria, in grado di far sparire milan, berlusconi e cinesi in un colpo solo utilizzando tutte le sue conoscenze e i suoi segreti.
> ...



LA cosa drammatica è che l'anno scorso eravamo molto vicini a uno scenario di questo genere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari su Twitter: "Dalla vendita del Milan a MoutaiGlobal & Co, Fininvest otterrà una plusvalenza consolidata di quasi 500 milioni. Il 100% del milan è valutato 750 mln (compresi i debiti totali di 220 mln). Il club quindi vale 530 mln. Per l' 80% i cinesi spenderanno 424 mln. La firma del preliminare per la vendita del Milan ai cinesi è prevista il 12. Galliani resterà come consulente strategico. L'AD sarà Gancikoff. Nomi soci cinesi oltre a MoutaiGlobal che compreranno il Milan saranno ufficializzati solo al momento della firma del closing, prevista per settembre.*"



Consulente strategico cosa significa? Mi sembra un'etichetta fuffa simbolica come lo è presidente onorario.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Consulente strategico cosa significa? Mi sembra un'etichetta fuffa simbolica come lo è presidente onorario.



Andare a trattare i giocatori imho, cioè quello che sta facendo (speriamo su indicazioni di qualcun altro).


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Consulente strategico cosa significa? Mi sembra un'etichetta fuffa simbolica come lo è presidente onorario.



Semplicmente ( me lo auguro ) i giocatori saranno scelti da altre persone e lui farà semplicemente il consulente di mercato per andare a chiudere le cessioni o acquisti vista l'esperienza di 30anni ( ?!?!?!? )


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

chi non è milanista non può capire cosa si prova....un orgasmo lungo 2 mesi sarà....


----------



## danykz (6 Luglio 2016)

*Mini intervista a Galatioto da parte di sky : "Non posso dire niente. Le parole di Berlusconi? Le ho sentite, speriamo che la trattativa vada a buon fine. I nomi? Presto li saprete. La firma del preliminare al 12 luglio? Mi dispiace ma non posso dire niente".*


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

*Galatioto intervistato da Sky: "Non posso dire niente. Le parole di Berlusconi? Le ho sentite, speriamo che la trattativa vada a buon fine. I nomi? Presto li saprete. La firma del preliminare al 12 luglio? Mi dispiace ma non posso dire niente".*


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Galatioto intervistato da Sky: "Non posso dire niente. Le parole di Berlusconi? Le ho sentite, speriamo che la trattativa vada a buon fine. I nomi? Presto li saprete. La firma del preliminare al 12 luglio? Mi dispiace ma non posso dire niente".*



Ottimo!

Soprattutto la parte sui nomi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Galatioto intervistato da Sky: "Non posso dire niente. Le parole di Berlusconi? Le ho sentite, speriamo che la trattativa vada a buon fine. I nomi? Presto li saprete. La firma del preliminare al 12 luglio? Mi dispiace ma non posso dire niente".*



Riservatezza totale. Trovate le differenze con Mr Bean


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Consulente strategico cosa significa? Mi sembra un'etichetta fuffa simbolica come lo è presidente onorario.



Si sfruttano le sue conoscenze, ieri da qualche parte ho letto che è in ottimi rapporti con il procuratore di Pjaca.
In quel caso, purtroppo, potrebbe essere una risorsa, ma credo ci si limiti a questo perché quest'anno per la prima volta il mercato sarà concordato con l'allenatore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Galatioto intervistato da Sky: "Non posso dire niente. Le parole di Berlusconi? Le ho sentite, speriamo che la trattativa vada a buon fine. I nomi? Presto li saprete. La firma del preliminare al 12 luglio? Mi dispiace ma non posso dire niente".*


E' così che si lavora.
Zero parole, tanti fatti.


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Galatioto intervistato da Sky: "Non posso dire niente. Le parole di Berlusconi? Le ho sentite, speriamo che la trattativa vada a buon fine. I nomi? Presto li saprete. La firma del preliminare al 12 luglio? Mi dispiace ma non posso dire niente".*



Cominciano le danze,Signori!


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (6 Luglio 2016)

*Premium conferma: firma preliminare 12 luglio*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2016)

Tocchiamoci tutti insieme...
Diamo il via alle danze.

A settembre finalmente potrò portare mio figlio a San Siro senza correre il rischio di fare una figuraccia.

Sono commosso.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Galatioto intervistato da Sky: "Non posso dire niente. Le parole di Berlusconi? Le ho sentite, speriamo che la trattativa vada a buon fine. I nomi? Presto li saprete. La firma del preliminare al 12 luglio? Mi dispiace ma non posso dire niente".*



Presto si sapranno i nomi così qualcuno si tranquillizza


----------



## Coripra (6 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> LA cosa drammatica è che l'anno scorso eravamo molto vicini a uno scenario di questo genere



In realtà le diversità superano le similitudini a mio parere... 

El primm che s'è casciàa l'è mort


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sempre più ben organizzato questo teatrino.
> 
> Galatioto (notoriamente un fantoccio, pagato da berlusconi per far rientrare i fondi neri) è tornato in italia per rendere piu credibile la trattativa (che è già naufragata da mesi) in rappresentanza dei cinesi (che o non esistono o sono i casamonica), mentre Galliani è al lavoro con Gancikoff (Altro noto fantoccio senza palle, schiavo di Galliani che neanche Maiorino, messo li per dare la parvenza di un cambiamento, tutto ovviamente facente parte del teatrino di Berlusconi) su un mercato che andrà avanti a parametri zero e cessi strapagati dal genoa e da raiola.
> I soldi della finta trattativa sono chiaramente fondi neri di rientro di berlusconi, e anche nel malaugurato caso la trattativa fosse reale, i cinesi con l'80% sarebbero sottoposti totalmente ai diktat presidenziali e non avrebbero il minimo potere su Galliani, figura a metà tra l'uomo e la divninità, con un potere da far impallidire gli illuminati e la massoneria, in grado di far sparire milan, berlusconi e cinesi in un colpo solo utilizzando tutte le sue conoscenze e i suoi segreti.
> ...


Sono caduto dalla sedia


----------



## ps18ps (6 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si sfruttano le sue conoscenze, ieri da qualche parte ho letto che è in ottimi rapporti con il procuratore di Pjaca.
> In quel caso, purtroppo, potrebbe essere una risorsa, ma credo ci si limiti a questo perché quest'anno per la prima volta il mercato sarà concordato con l'allenatore.



per me può essere utilizzato anche per i suoi rapporti politici in lega e in federazione


----------



## zlatan (6 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi sono l'unico a tenere i piedi ben piantati per terra?? Anche l'anno scorso hanno firmato un preliminare in pompa magna con closing previsto ad agosto, poi a settembre, poi a novembre e poi a mai più. Anche l'anno scorso Fester è partito con Dana per il blitz a Montecarlo ed è tornato a mani vuote. Anche l'anno scorso c'era un budget di quasi 100 milioni poi quando si è capito ad inizio agosto quando era il momento di fare un ultimo sforzo sul mercato, che Bee era sparito, i cordoni si sono chiusi e siamo rimasti con una squadra a metà...
Di diverso c'è la grande riservatezza, il fatto che stavolta si tratta della maggioranza, e che Silvio sembrava sincero ieri quando ha detto che ha deciso di vendere. Ma il preliminare senza penali, a me non convince, e soprattutto voglio capire se i soldi per questo mercato ci sono oppure no...
Scusate se festeggerò il 30 settembre data del (presunto) closing....


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Galatioto intervistato da Sky: "Non posso dire niente. Le parole di Berlusconi? Le ho sentite, speriamo che la trattativa vada a buon fine. I nomi? Presto li saprete. La firma del preliminare al 12 luglio? Mi dispiace ma non posso dire niente".*



Ho visto il video, amo Galatioto, è un signore, ma soprattutto si vede che non ha nessuna voglia di fare spettacolo o altro. Va sul concreto. Vai Zio Sal!!! liberaci e facci sognare


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/milan_galatioto_presto_saprete_i_nomi_dei_proprietari/v292091.vid

ecco il video.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Quanto mi piace come lavora Sal , zero parole zero balle . Solo lavoro .


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quanto mi piace come lavora Sal , zero parole zero balle . Solo lavoro .



Non a caso e' il numero 1


----------



## TheZio (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/milan_galatioto_presto_saprete_i_nomi_dei_proprietari/v292091.vid
> 
> ecco il video.



Bellissimo 

Comunque "Galatioto non esiste"


----------



## Black (6 Luglio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono l'unico a tenere i piedi ben piantati per terra?? Anche l'anno scorso hanno firmato un preliminare in pompa magna con closing previsto ad agosto, poi a settembre, poi a novembre e poi a mai più. Anche l'anno scorso Fester è partito con Dana per il blitz a Montecarlo ed è tornato a mani vuote. Anche l'anno scorso c'era un budget di quasi 100 milioni poi quando si è capito ad inizio agosto quando era il momento di fare un ultimo sforzo sul mercato, che Bee era sparito, i cordoni si sono chiusi e siamo rimasti con una squadra a metà...
> Di diverso c'è la grande riservatezza, il fatto che stavolta si tratta della maggioranza, e che Silvio sembrava sincero ieri quando ha detto che ha deciso di vendere. Ma il preliminare senza penali, a me non convince, e soprattutto voglio capire se i soldi per questo mercato ci sono oppure no...
> Scusate se festeggerò il 30 settembre data del (presunto) closing....



l'anno scorso non si arrivò al preliminare, ma solo l'esclusiva. 

Giusto comunque tenere i piedi piantati per terra, ma fino al preliminare che speriamo arrivi veramente entro il 12. Poi birra a fiumi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/milan_galatioto_presto_saprete_i_nomi_dei_proprietari/v292091.vid
> 
> ecco il video.



Dai ragà si vede per tutto il video un sorriso a 32 denti. Potrebbe essere il suo carattere , ma uno che ha la possibilità di fare un tonfo con la sua reputazione non sta così sereno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso non si arrivò al preliminare, ma solo l'esclusiva.
> 
> Giusto comunque tenere i piedi piantati per terra, ma fino al preliminare che speriamo arrivi veramente entro il 12. Poi birra a fiumi...



Si con una differenza sostanziale .. l'anno scorso non c'era ne penale ne nulla e il milan parlava con un fantoccio oggi no tra pochi giorni sapremo con chi stiamo trattando e presumibilmente sono 5 tra le più grosse aziende della cina con partecipazione statale e non dimenticare che ci sono oltre 100 milioni di euro di penale che nessuno dei 2 vuole pagare .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/milan_galatioto_presto_saprete_i_nomi_dei_proprietari/v292091.vid
> 
> ecco il video.



Dal pelato cattivo al pelato buono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano/milan_galatioto_presto_saprete_i_nomi_dei_proprietari/v292091.vid
> 
> ecco il video.


Mi sembra pure uno simpatico


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (6 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal pelato cattivo al pelato buono.



*Gal*liani e *Gal*atiolo.

Secondo me non li vedremo mai insieme...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: in questo momento, in un luogo top secret, Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest stanno rifinendo gli ultimi dettagli del contratto preliminare.*


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: in questo momento, in un luogo top secret, Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest stanno rifinendo gli ultimi dettagli del contratto preliminare.*


Prendo Spumante,Champagne o Moutai?


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: in questo momento, in un luogo top secret, Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest stanno rifinendo gli ultimi dettagli del contratto preliminare.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Prendo Spumante,Champagne o Moutai?



Tutti e tre, shakeri, e vai di coma etilico!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: in questo momento, in un luogo top secret, Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest stanno rifinendo gli ultimi dettagli del contratto preliminare.*


Bene così, avanti così


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: in questo momento, in un luogo top secret, Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest stanno rifinendo gli ultimi dettagli del contratto preliminare.*



Sento puzza di sorpresona..non è che oggi annunciano il preliminare al raduno?!


----------



## wfiesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di sorpresona..non è che oggi annunciano il preliminare al raduno?!



dubito, a meno che non manchi solo la firma


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> dubito, a meno che non manchi solo la firma



Se i documenti sono già fatti ci sta..


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Luglio 2016)

Ditemi che non sto sognando


----------



## wfiesso (7 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se i documenti sono già fatti ci sta..



se il contratto è pronto allora si, ci può stare benissimo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ricordo che la firma ufficiale era data un po di tempo fa per il 7 Luglio giorno del raduno.

Che stessero preparando la sorpresa? Io dubito che Galatioto resti a Milano fino al 12. Inoltre da ora al 12 se il contratto non fosse pronto non ci sarebbero certezze, qui sta succedendo qualcosa.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di sorpresona..non è che oggi annunciano il preliminare al raduno?!



Sarebbe meglio pure di un colpo di mercato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di sorpresona..non è che oggi annunciano il preliminare al raduno?!



Lo escludo, aspettiamo placidi i primi giorni della prossima settimana...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2016)

Galatioto è un idolo comunque.
Niente parole, tutto top secret, non lascia trapelare un fico secco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: in questo momento, in un luogo top secret, Galatioto e i vertici Fininvest stanno rifinendo gli ultimi dettagli del contratto preliminare.*



Ci siamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Galatioto è un idolo comunque.
> Niente parole, tutto top secret, non lascia trapelare un fico secco.



E' cosi che si lavora , siamo noi che in questi anni abbiamo subito il berlusconismo e il modo di lavorare del Gallo .


----------



## VonVittel (7 Luglio 2016)

Galatioto non resta fino al 12. Per me si firma prima di quanto ci si possa aspettare. Vediamo


----------



## ps18ps (7 Luglio 2016)

magari per la firma aspettano qualche arrivo dalla cina....


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> magari per la firma aspettano qualche arrivo dalla cina....



no , è Galatioto che firma per i cinesi .. sarà lui a firmare per conto della cordata e non penso che lo farà tra una settimana sta gente ha l agenda molto fitta .


----------



## ps18ps (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no , è Galatioto che firma per i cinesi .. sarà lui a firmare per conto della cordata e non penso che lo farà tra una settimana sta gente ha l agenda molto fitta .



la mia era più una speranza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no , è Galatioto che firma per i cinesi .. sarà lui a firmare per conto della cordata e non penso che lo farà tra una settimana sta gente ha l agenda molto fitta .



Non dovrebbe essere Galatioto a firmare per i cinesi. Ma un rappresentante della cordata che arriverebbe appositamente per la firma.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2016)

Ho visto il video, mi sembrava molto sereno


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2016)

Sto silenzio mi affligge.. Quel "speriamo si chiuda" di Sal da parola insignificante all'interno del suo discorso inizia a prendere le sembianze di un mostro. Quando arriva sta benedetta firma sul preliminare..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sto silenzio mi affligge.. Quel "speriamo si chiuda" di Sal da parola insignificante all'interno del suo discorso inizia a prendere le sembianze di un mostro. Quando arriva sta benedetta firma sul preliminare..



Ormai attendo il 12 è inutile..

Certo, se al 12 dovesse di nuovo saltare la firma inizierei ad indispettirmi non poco, non ci sono più ragioni per un rinvio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sto silenzio mi affligge.. Quel "speriamo si chiuda" di Sal da parola insignificante all'interno del suo discorso inizia a prendere le sembianze di un mostro. Quando arriva sta benedetta firma sul preliminare..





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ormai attendo il 12 è inutile..
> 
> Certo, se al 12 dovesse di nuovo saltare la firma inizierei ad indispettirmi non poco, non ci sono più ragioni per un rinvio



Berlusconi debolissimo esce dall'ospedale dicendo che ha scelto di vendere per il bene del Milan e che saranno investiti 400 milioni in due anni. Se si tira indietro lo sgozzano e allo stadio non ci può mettere più piede.

Galliani che ieri ha fatto capire che non si torna indietro e che non sa cosa fare dopo il closing.

Il sorriso a 32 denti di Galatioto nel video che dice che "spera di chiudere".

Quanti indizi vi servono per stare sereni?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi debolissimo esce dall'ospedale dicendo che ha scelto di vendere per il bene del Milan e che saranno investiti 400 milioni in due anni. Se si tira indietro lo sgozzano e allo stadio non ci può mettere più piede.
> 
> Galliani che ieri ha fatto capire che non si torna indietro e che non sa cosa fare dopo il closing.
> 
> ...



Si ma è ovvio che è una trollata  se anche dopo tutto quello che è successo qualcuno ha ancora dei dubbi è meglio che tifi altro sport ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma è ovvio che è una trollata  se anche dopo tutto quello che è successo qualcuno ha ancora dei dubbi è meglio che tifi altro sport ...



Io non è che ho dubbi, ma sono stufi di rimandi..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

*Festa (Sole24Ore): a breve ci sarà il closing (in realtà tutti parlano di preliminare, ndr), ma rimane il mistero sugli investitori. Dando per scontato la firma che arriverà settimana prossima, salvo sorprese dell'ultima ora, debbo essere sincero: non mi è mai capitato di assistere ad una cosa simile. Voglio dire, a pochi giorni dal deal, nessuno sa chi siano questi benedetti investitori che acquisteranno il Milan. Credo sia la prima volta che accada una cosa simile per una società di calcio e più in generale nel mondo anche nel mondo delle società quotate alla fine gli investitori saltano fuori. Pensiamo all'Inter, il Suning si è subito rivelato. Il Qatar col PSG stessa cosa. 
Qui invece niente. Manco stessimo parlando di un segreto di Stato. Capisco le confidenzialità dell'affare, è necessario che ci siano, ma ormai a pochi giorni dalla conclusione non credo che lo svelamento dei nomi, anche se fossero società statali quotate, possa causare un danno. Anzi dal punto di vista pubblicitario avrebbe un impatto enorme. 
Al contrario fino ad ora tutti i soggetti coinvolti hanno smentito: da Richard Li (voleva dire Robin? ndr), e pure Evergrande. 
L'unico che avrebbe effettivamente il diritto di parlare è Galatioto. il paradosso è che prima con Bee ed oggi con Sal, nessuno sa chi ci siano dietro gli acquirenti del Milan. Tuttavia c'è una differenza concreta col passato: Galatioto è persona seria e rispettata e le cifre che circolano sono assolutamente credibili. 
Insomma, siamo tutti in attesa di conoscere questi benedetti nomi. Nei prossimi giorni sarà la volta buona?*


----------



## robs91 (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole24Ore): a breve ci sarà il closing (in realtà tutti parlano di preliminare, ndr), ma rimane il mistero sugli investitori. Dando per scontato la firma che arriverà settimana prossima, salvo sorprese dell'ultima ora, debbo essere sincero: non mi è mai capitato di assistere ad una cosa simile. Voglio dire, a pochi giorni dal deal, nessuno sa chi siano questi benedetti investitori che acquisteranno il Milan. Credo sia la prima volta che accada una cosa simile per una società di calcio e più in generale nel mondo anche nel mondo delle società quotate alla fine gli investitori saltano fuori. Pensiamo all'Inter, il Suning si è subito rivelato. Il Qatar col PSG stessa cosa.
> Qui invece niente. Manco stessimo parlando di un segreto di Stato. Capisco le confidenzialità dell'affare, è necessario che ci siano, ma ormai a pochi giorni dalla conclusione non credo che lo svelamento dei nomi, anche se fossero società statali quotate, possa causare un danno. Anzi dal punto di vista pubblicitario avrebbe un impatto enorme.
> Al contrario fino ad ora tutti i soggetti coinvolti hanno smentito: da Richard Li (voleva dire Robin? ndr), e pure Evergrande.
> L'unico che avrebbe effettivamente il diritto di parlare è Galatioto. il paradosso è che prima con Bee ed oggi con Sal, nessuno sa chi ci siano dietro gli acquirenti del Milan. Tuttavia c'è una differenza concreta col passato: Galatioto è persona seria e rispettata e le cifre che circolano sono assolutamente credibili.
> Insomma, siamo tutti in attesa di conoscere questi benedetti nomi. Nei prossimi giorni sarà la volta buona?*



Ha straragione.Evidentemente i cinesi temono ripensamenti dell'ultimo minuto di quel maledetto nano.


----------



## Black (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole24Ore): a breve ci sarà il closing (in realtà tutti parlano di preliminare, ndr), ma rimane il mistero sugli investitori. Dando per scontato la firma che arriverà settimana prossima, salvo sorprese dell'ultima ora, debbo essere sincero: non mi è mai capitato di assistere ad una cosa simile. Voglio dire, a pochi giorni dal deal, nessuno sa chi siano questi benedetti investitori che acquisteranno il Milan. Credo sia la prima volta che accada una cosa simile per una società di calcio e più in generale nel mondo anche nel mondo delle società quotate alla fine gli investitori saltano fuori. Pensiamo all'Inter, il Suning si è subito rivelato. Il Qatar col PSG stessa cosa.
> Qui invece niente. Manco stessimo parlando di un segreto di Stato. Capisco le confidenzialità dell'affare, è necessario che ci siano, ma ormai a pochi giorni dalla conclusione non credo che lo svelamento dei nomi, anche se fossero società statali quotate, possa causare un danno. Anzi dal punto di vista pubblicitario avrebbe un impatto enorme.
> Al contrario fino ad ora tutti i soggetti coinvolti hanno smentito: da Richard Li (voleva dire Robin? ndr), e pure Evergrande.
> L'unico che avrebbe effettivamente il diritto di parlare è Galatioto. il paradosso è che prima con Bee ed oggi con Sal, nessuno sa chi ci siano dietro gli acquirenti del Milan. Tuttavia c'è una differenza concreta col passato: Galatioto è persona seria e rispettata e le cifre che circolano sono assolutamente credibili.
> Insomma, siamo tutti in attesa di conoscere questi benedetti nomi. Nei prossimi giorni sarà la volta buona?*



Festa non sei l'unico, lo vogliamo sapere tutti noi!

Per quanto la trattativa non sia (spero) più in discussione, effettivamente non possiamo dare torto a Festa. A pochi giorni dalla firma ancora non si sa nulla. Speriamo dopo il preliminare si sappia qualcosa, anche se la notizia dell'altro giorno diceva che si saprà solo dopo il closing.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Luglio 2016)

io ho un nome in mente : keyser soze 

scherzo pero' ammetto che sono curioso come tutti


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2016)

*Montanari a SportItalia ieri sera: "Ormai manca poco, si parla del 12 luglio, comunque non si andrà oltre il 15. È una cosa fatta e definita, mancano solo alcuni dettagli, come il ruolo di Galliani, che credo rimarrà come consulente strategico per un altro po' di tempo(6 mesi/un anno). Gancikoff è il rappresentante della nuova proprietà, di cui non si sa nulla. Credo che per un po’ di tempo non vedremo le facce di questi investitori. Sul mercato, i cinesi hanno promesso 400 milioni, ma non credo in due anni. Dovrebbero fare un primo aumento di capitale di almeno 100 milioni entro settembre, e sono gli stessi soldi che Fininvest garantiva ogni anno per coprire le perdite del Milan. A settembre capiremo chi sono questi investitori e che ruolo avrà il Governo cinese".*


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari a SportItalia ieri sera: "Ormai manca poco, si parla del 12 luglio, comunque non si andrà oltre il 15. È una cosa fatta e definita, mancano solo alcuni dettagli, come il ruolo di Galliani, che credo rimarrà come consulente strategico per un altro po' di tempo(6 mesi/un anno). Gancikoff è il rappresentante della nuova proprietà, di cui non si sa nulla. Credo che per un po’ di tempo non vedremo le facce di questi investitori. Sul mercato, i cinesi hanno promesso 400 milioni, ma non credo in due anni. Dovrebbero fare un primo aumento di capitale di almeno 100 milioni entro settembre, e sono gli stessi soldi che Fininvest garantiva ogni anno per coprire le perdite del Milan. A settembre capiremo chi sono questi investitori e che ruolo avrà il Governo cinese".*



Se anche Festa e Montanari si pronunciano in questi termini siamo proprio sicuri di scongiurare il rischio "lavanderia" con Sal lautamente pagato per il disturbo? Possibile che a due giorni dalla firma nessuno sappia con certezza almeno il capocordata?

In ogni caso Festa parla di Closing. Possibile un lapsus per chi mastica questi termini tutti i giorni oppure possiamo aspettarci qualche sorpresa?


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari a SportItalia ieri sera: "Ormai manca poco, si parla del 12 luglio, comunque non si andrà oltre il 15. È una cosa fatta e definita, mancano solo alcuni dettagli, come il ruolo di Galliani, che credo rimarrà come consulente strategico per un altro po' di tempo(6 mesi/un anno). Gancikoff è il rappresentante della nuova proprietà, di cui non si sa nulla. Credo che per un po’ di tempo non vedremo le facce di questi investitori. Sul mercato, i cinesi hanno promesso 400 milioni, ma non credo in due anni. Dovrebbero fare un primo aumento di capitale di almeno 100 milioni entro settembre, e sono gli stessi soldi che Fininvest garantiva ogni anno per coprire le perdite del Milan. A settembre capiremo chi sono questi investitori e che ruolo avrà il Governo cinese".*



Non capisco tutta sta fretta di conoscere i nomi.
Nel peggiore dei casi saranno rivelati tutti a settembre.

C'è di mezzo lo Stato cinese, figuriamoci se uno Stato si espone senza avere la certezza assoluta che sia tutto fatto.


----------



## Coripra (8 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Se anche Festa e Montanari si pronunciano in questi termini siamo proprio sicuri di scongiurare il rischio "lavanderia" con Sal lautamente pagato per il disturbo? Possibile che a due giorni dalla firma nessuno sappia con certezza almeno il capocordata?
> 
> In ogni caso Festa parla di Closing. Possibile un lapsus per chi mastica questi termini tutti i giorni oppure possiamo aspettarci qualche sorpresa?



Festa sarà anche bravo, però sbagliare il nome di Li, non è da giornalista serio.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole24Ore): a breve ci sarà il closing (in realtà tutti parlano di preliminare, ndr), ma rimane il mistero sugli investitori. Dando per scontato la firma che arriverà settimana prossima, salvo sorprese dell'ultima ora, debbo essere sincero: non mi è mai capitato di assistere ad una cosa simile. Voglio dire, a pochi giorni dal deal, nessuno sa chi siano questi benedetti investitori che acquisteranno il Milan. Credo sia la prima volta che accada una cosa simile per una società di calcio e più in generale nel mondo anche nel mondo delle società quotate alla fine gli investitori saltano fuori. Pensiamo all'Inter, il Suning si è subito rivelato. Il Qatar col PSG stessa cosa.
> Qui invece niente. Manco stessimo parlando di un segreto di Stato. Capisco le confidenzialità dell'affare, è necessario che ci siano, ma ormai a pochi giorni dalla conclusione non credo che lo svelamento dei nomi, anche se fossero società statali quotate, possa causare un danno. Anzi dal punto di vista pubblicitario avrebbe un impatto enorme.
> Al contrario fino ad ora tutti i soggetti coinvolti hanno smentito: da Richard Li (voleva dire Robin? ndr), e pure Evergrande.
> L'unico che avrebbe effettivamente il diritto di parlare è Galatioto. il paradosso è che prima con Bee ed oggi con Sal, nessuno sa chi ci siano dietro gli acquirenti del Milan. Tuttavia c'è una differenza concreta col passato: Galatioto è persona seria e rispettata e le cifre che circolano sono assolutamente credibili.
> Insomma, siamo tutti in attesa di conoscere questi benedetti nomi. Nei prossimi giorni sarà la volta buona?*



La questione posta da Festa è legittima, poi almeno dopo la firma del preliminare penso che i nomi usciranno, altrimeni sarebbe davvero paradossale. Che diavolo se lo comprano a fare il Milan se poi non possono farsi pubblicità dato che si nascondono?


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Festa sarà anche bravo, però sbagliare il nome di Li, non è da giornalista serio.



Pagni una volta aveva scritto che Alibaba era proprietaria di Baidu, sono errori che capitano...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Festa sarà anche bravo, però sbagliare il nome di Li, non è da giornalista serio.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pagni una volta aveva scritto che Alibaba era proprietaria di Baidu, sono errori che capitano...



Invece secondo me è un errore grave, anche perchè ne ha fatti due.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pagni una volta aveva scritto che Alibaba era proprietaria di Baidu, sono errori che capitano...



Senza dubbio, ma scrivere di closing quando si andrà a firmare il preliminare... mah. Articolo per diversi aspetti condivisibile ma con due cappellate decisamente strane.


----------



## The P (8 Luglio 2016)

*China Daily (China), ha parlato ieri di firma al preliminare tra l'11 e il 12 e ha detto che ancora non si sa molto sulla cordata ma in qualche modo dovrebbero rientrarci Jack Ma e Robin Li.

*



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari a SportItalia ieri sera: "Ormai manca poco, si parla del 12 luglio, comunque non si andrà oltre il 15. È una cosa fatta e definita, mancano solo alcuni dettagli, come il ruolo di Galliani, che credo rimarrà come consulente strategico per un altro po' di tempo(6 mesi/un anno). Gancikoff è il rappresentante della nuova proprietà, di cui non si sa nulla. Credo che per un po’ di tempo non vedremo le facce di questi investitori. Sul mercato, i cinesi hanno promesso 400 milioni, ma non credo in due anni. Dovrebbero fare un primo aumento di capitale di almeno 100 milioni entro settembre, e sono gli stessi soldi che Fininvest garantiva ogni anno per coprire le perdite del Milan. A settembre capiremo chi sono questi investitori e che ruolo avrà il Governo cinese".*


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole24Ore): a breve ci sarà il closing (in realtà tutti parlano di preliminare, ndr), ma rimane il mistero sugli investitori. Dando per scontato la firma che arriverà settimana prossima, salvo sorprese dell'ultima ora, debbo essere sincero: non mi è mai capitato di assistere ad una cosa simile. Voglio dire, a pochi giorni dal deal, nessuno sa chi siano questi benedetti investitori che acquisteranno il Milan. Credo sia la prima volta che accada una cosa simile per una società di calcio e più in generale nel mondo anche nel mondo delle società quotate alla fine gli investitori saltano fuori. Pensiamo all'Inter, il Suning si è subito rivelato. Il Qatar col PSG stessa cosa.
> Qui invece niente. Manco stessimo parlando di un segreto di Stato. Capisco le confidenzialità dell'affare, è necessario che ci siano, ma ormai a pochi giorni dalla conclusione non credo che lo svelamento dei nomi, anche se fossero società statali quotate, possa causare un danno. Anzi dal punto di vista pubblicitario avrebbe un impatto enorme.
> Al contrario fino ad ora tutti i soggetti coinvolti hanno smentito: da Richard Li (voleva dire Robin? ndr), e pure Evergrande.
> L'unico che avrebbe effettivamente il diritto di parlare è Galatioto. il paradosso è che prima con Bee ed oggi con Sal, nessuno sa chi ci siano dietro gli acquirenti del Milan. Tuttavia c'è una differenza concreta col passato: Galatioto è persona seria e rispettata e le cifre che circolano sono assolutamente credibili.
> Insomma, siamo tutti in attesa di conoscere questi benedetti nomi. Nei prossimi giorni sarà la volta buona?*



Azz quindi Robin Li ed Evergrande non ci sono?

Brutta storia


----------



## martinmilan (8 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano dice su Facebook che la firma ci sarà ma probabilmente è meno importante di quello che pensiamo..

fatevi due domande...


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Campopiano dice su Facebook che la firma ci sarà ma probabilmente è meno importante di quello che pensiamo..
> 
> fatevi due domande...



L'ho visto

se non sbaglio ha detto OGGI ci sarà una firma meno importante...secondo te a cosa si riferisce?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Luglio 2016)

Ma quando una gioia???? Quando??


----------



## martinmilan (8 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'ho visto
> 
> se non sbaglio ha detto OGGI ci sarà una firma meno importante...secondo te a cosa si riferisce?



Non mi pare di aver sentito così...ora non ho voglia di risentirlo(PC lentissimo) ma mi pare che dica che oggi molto difficilmente si firma ma quando avverrà sarà meno importante di quel che pensiamo...
Cioè sarà un comunicatello scarno senza nomi oppure senza penali...una gioia insomma..


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Campopiano dice su Facebook che la firma ci sarà ma probabilmente è meno importante di quello che pensiamo..
> 
> fatevi due domande...



Prima però cerchiamo di capire quello che dicono.....non si riferiva chiaramente alla firma del preliminare, dato che ha detto che quella arriverà tra Lunedì e Mercoledì.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Prima però cerchiamo di capire quello che dicono.....non si riferiva chiaramente alla firma del preliminare, dato che ha detto che quella arriverà tra Lunedì e Mercoledì.



scusa????


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Luglio 2016)

Ancora con la storia che non ci sono penali ?? Ma state calmi e rilassatevi


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2016)

Come sempre certa gente gode a far terrorismo psicologico. 
Campopiano gli ultimi 5 secondi di video col sorriso (quasi come se fosse una battuta per chiudere) ha detto che probabilmente oggi o a breve ci sarà una firma ma molto meno importante di ciò che pensiamo noi (la cessione della società, che invece avverrà settimana prossima). Mo le cose probabilmente sono due: o era una battuta, o si riferiva ad un'operazione di mercato (che non è Pjaca)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Campopiano dice su Facebook che la firma ci sarà ma probabilmente è meno importante di quello che pensiamo..
> 
> fatevi due domande...





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'ho visto
> 
> se non sbaglio ha detto OGGI ci sarà una firma meno importante...secondo te a cosa si riferisce?





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Prima però cerchiamo di capire quello che dicono.....non si riferiva chiaramente alla firma del preliminare, dato che ha detto che quella arriverà tra Lunedì e Mercoledì.





Serginho ha scritto:


> Come sempre certa gente gode a far terrorismo psicologico.
> Campopiano gli ultimi 5 secondi di video col sorriso (quasi come se fosse una battuta per chiudere) ha detto che probabilmente oggi o a breve ci sarà una firma ma molto meno importante di ciò che pensiamo noi (la cessione della società, che invece avverrà settimana prossima). Mo le cose probabilmente sono due: o era una battuta, o si riferiva ad un'operazione di mercato (che non è Pjaca)



Infatti la chiosa finale del video si riferisce ad un'altra firma che lo riguarda personalmente e che scoprirete molto presto. Non c'entra nulla con la trattativa col Milan. Ma non posso aggiungere altro 

P.S. nel suo profilo Twitter lo ha fatto capire nei giorni scorsi pubblicando un Tweet che non c'entra nulla con la cessione.


----------



## de sica (8 Luglio 2016)

Però andrebbe fatto un po di ordine su questa vicenda, altrimenti non si capisce più nulla. Mentre altri utenti dovrebbero evitare di fare disinformazione, che poi si crea solo caos inutile


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> scusa????



che non hai compreso a cosa si riferisse. E' una firma che riguarda lui e non c'entra con noi.


----------

